# New wheel arrives tomorrow



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I purchased this wheel from a lady in Winnipeg for a good price, it arrives tomorrow and i'm very excited. Needs just a couple things to get it running, Im not sure how old it is but it is made from oak and maple and Hutterite made


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

OMGOSH!! (yes, I'm shouting)that's a honey of a wheel. Please keep us updated on her spinning.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

I definitely will,I almost bought a brand new wheel instead, Im glad I didnt. This ole girl needs another chance


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Lolly12 said:


> I definitely will,I almost bought a brand new wheel instead, Im glad I didnt. This ole girl needs another chance


I almost bought a new one too, instead DH bought me a 1972 Ashford traditional that I ????


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> I almost bought a new one too, instead DH bought me a 1972 Ashford traditional that I ????


Ashford wheels are awesome, I also have a vintage Ashford Traveller that I bought for cheap and I love her.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Lolly12 said:


> Ashford wheels are awesome, I also have a vintage Ashford Traveller that I bought for cheap and I love her.


Do you have any history on your new wheel?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Do you have any history on your new wheel?


The only thing the lady I bought it from knew is it was made by a Hutterite man, dont know how old it is,it bothers me when I see wheels that are broken or not cared for.Lol I have seen quite a few that were made in the 1800's, bobbins were broken etc, I think it would be to difficult to restore for me anyways, this one coming I can get it running myself


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I have an Ashford traditional wheel that I want to sell, but I'm wondering if it is okay to disassemble it to ship or will I have to sell with "local pick-up only." Is yours coming to you assembled or will you have to put it together again?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

This wheel I purchased cant be taken apart, the Ashford wheels can be taken apart and put back together very easy. I believe the Ashford wheels were made to be broken down because they ship them all over the world


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful wheel! Enjoy!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It's really beautiful, and looks quite sturdy and well-made. Do let us know how she goes!


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

way cool!! Looks like you will have a nice time getting it to work properly. Oil lots probably!!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful wheel!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

It a beautiful wheel. The flyer looks like a little work have to be done. Its look like an Ashford. You may be able to purchase bobbins and a new flyer if it is an Ashford.

My second wheel was a rescue wheel. Its a Thumberlina and it required lots of oil and cleaning.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

5Pat said:


> It a beautiful wheel. The flyer looks like a little work have to be done. Its look like an Ashford. You may be able to purchase bobbins and a new flyer if it is an Ashford.
> 
> My second wheel was a rescue wheel. Its a Thumberlina and it required lots of oil and cleaning.


This particular wheel was made by a Hutterite man.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I went to school in Alberta Canada. There were a community of Hutterites and they were wonderful to me. Good luck with your wheel.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you. Shipping a complete wheel must be challenging.


Lolly12 said:


> This wheel I purchased cant be taken apart, the Ashford wheels can be taken apart and put back together very easy. I believe the Ashford wheels were made to be broken down because they ship them all over the world


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

GardenGirl said:


> Thank you. Shipping a complete wheel must be challenging.


The seller said she had a difficult time finding the right size box.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely. Enjoy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice old wheel. You will enjoy her and need to keep us filled in on how she does when you get her running. I have a Ashford traditional also. Ole red I love that wheel she is the only one I have.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

S8 pretty.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just checking in....did you get your wheel and how is it going with getting her up and running? A beautiful wheel.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Just checking in....did you get your wheel and how is it going with getting her up and running? A beautiful wheel.


I got it, its beautiful, still working on it cleaning oiling etc


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Lolly12 said:


> I got it, its beautiful, still working on it cleaning oiling etc


That's great! Have fun with her.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

That looks like a good sturdy wheel. Hope you have lots of fun with it. My second wheel is a rescued Louet and I love it. Keep us posted as to how you get on with it.


----------

